# Dovetail convertion



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

I looked under search and couldn't spot any info on this. When you have a dove tail how can you tell what degree it is.

I have a degree gage but with the 1/2 shank I couldn't get it to fit in to get a reading with it.

I put it in a vice leveled it and tried to put another degree Gage on it. I looked like 14 degrees and I know they make a 14 degree bit. It has 15/32 on the shaft, is there a way to covert? If there was no info on it how do you do it.

Thanks


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

What brand is the dovetail bit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

A easy way chuck it up in the router and make a pass with it, on a big scrap board then get your square out a mark the board and then use a gauge on it..

Not to sure what you mean by " covert? it "
if you are saying covert 15/32" to deg.angle, Square thing again put a mark from the corner at 15/32' and check how tall the bit is put one mark on the board at that point draw a line from mark to mark and this will show the angle then the gauge thing, I'm sure the math wiz guys will jump in and show you how to do the math way..

http://map.ua.edu/resources/emath/kynningar/5-1,2,3.pdf
http://highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/dl/free/0098840016/290092/coburn_pre_1e_6_1_2.swf

==
==

Amazon.com: Incra PROTRAC06 6-Inch Precision Marking Protractor: Home Improvement

==



Hexhead said:


> I looked under search and couldn't spot any info on this. When you have a dove tail how can you tell what degree it is.
> 
> I have a degree gage but with the 1/2 shank I couldn't get it to fit in to get a reading with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

yes you guessed right I wanted to know if 15/32 equaled anything in degrees. Thanks for the math pages too. I'm going to try your suggestion, and also order one of those protractors.

Thanks


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

15/32 probably is the cutter length. Measure it and see.
Bobs way seems the best to find out the cutter angle.


----------

